# VPASA



## Hooked (3/3/21)

From March newsletter

"...We would particularly like to see our industry being empowered to play a more prominent role in setting an appropriate regulatory agenda. This includes regulations that drive the prevention of youth access to electronic nicotine delivery systems (ENDS).

Given the fact that regulatory decisions regarding the Control of Tobacco Products and Electronic Nicotine Delivery Systems (CTPENDS) Bill and other laws impacting ENDS remain in limbo, VPASA has taken it upon ourselves to red-flag the important issue of prevention of youth access to these products.

This month, we will launch our We Are Not Tobacco (WANT) Youth Access Prevention campaign, which calls on all our members to commit to a variety of actionable interventions to discourage youth from using ENDS. As part of the month-long campaign, which will lead into VApril 2021, our Vaping Conversation diginar in March will also focus on youth access prevention..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------

